# Jobs in san francisco for new EMT B



## tragic713 (Jul 13, 2011)

Im new to this and i was wondering if some one could send me in the right direction. Im taking my nationals test soon for NREMT B, and im trying to move to SF. So ive been looking for potentail jobs and havent been having the best of luck. Ive look up hospitals and the ambulace companys that i could find on the web but no dice. any locals in that area know a place to call or is/will be hiring in the next month?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 13, 2011)

There are WAY WAY too many EMTs in CA already. EMT-Bs with no experience are not the top of the list to be hired anywhere in CA


----------



## tragic713 (Jul 13, 2011)

well even so i gotta find something. I mean i maynot have direct EMT B exp but i have helped care for and watch after my brother since i was young cuz he has MD and other relitives. i grew up around the medical field. my moms been a RN longer than ive been alive.  cant give up that easy, that or find a way to HI.  ill work 3 small jobs at min. wage, what ever i can find that my emt cert. will let me and volenteer at the same time if i have too. has to be something


----------



## Joe (Jul 13, 2011)

Good luck. Emtb is a dime a dozen out here right now.your lucky to even find a place that is hiring above 8$ an hr. I've been looking and applying since august if '10


----------



## emtpche (Jul 13, 2011)

Yes there are a s#@$ load of EMT's trying to find a job just like you.  Same for medics.  Finding a job will be tough, it will be a matter of persistence from you finding one. Apply everywhere.  How far are you willing to travel?  If your mom has been a RN as long as you say then use her contacts.  Never hurts to have a in somewhere.  IF you really want it you are going to have to work for it.


----------



## cstiltzcook2 (Jul 13, 2011)

Pro-transport, they hire new emts to do IFT. Also look up rockmed I think they do standby at concerts, and that would be volunteer, but could be good exp. guluck


----------



## LostViet408 (Jul 14, 2011)

Check on craigslist, type in EMT. there's some company on there that's hiring right now. Check EMT-ca.com. Their based in Oakland, or check out ProTransport-1, their based in SF and all over easybay as well, good luck! And use your mom as reference or ask her if theres any job for you in the hospital.


----------

